# Show me your high resolution Tool photo



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

*Only rule is it has to be your own photo and no PC photo editing on board camera system ok*









For more photos i have them uploaded in my web.
http://www.guidetomachining.com/Woodworking/Hand-tool-high-res-photos/41047281_Z9wRXv#!i=3269975648&k=Spx2FBk


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you mean like this


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes bandit that will do very nice


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

very nice Lat


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice knock question I don't own a block plane , is that a LV?
Nice


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, a Lee Valley / Veritas, left skew block plane.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes I subscribe to the guy in YouTube the unplug???? 
He seems to like LV a lot 
I need to get one thanks for sharing.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A little iron in the diet, anyone









Stanley type 19, #5-1/2 Jumbo Jack plane


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice bandit


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

My favorite #4 1/2.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

These were taken by my daughter. I thought she was way too close, but they turned out cool. Kids'll teach ya things. 









-


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

August, you must have a digital SLR, very tight focus on your shots! Awesome forum…










Truth is, I've wanted to start taking some high-end photos of my tools…even bought a yellow light bulb! But this heat is really limiting my shop time…whine…whine…

Edit…Red beat me to the bronze! LOL


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

The Best Plane built?










Don't understand why Stanley stopped making them???


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh lat,
I must say that's nice photo men and yes nice 4-1/2


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh big man red
You sir is my idol very nice pictures men
Yes my 6 year old always ask if she could use the camera.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes terry on DSLR
Yeah red has some tricks








Nice pair there TerryR


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Red Terry is teasing us on the 164 damn 
Nice plane TerryR 
I need a side line job now. LOL


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

QUESTION:

Isn't changing a lens on the camera considered "photo-editing" and thus against the rules?

FWIW, I see closeup images that definitely were taken with a macro lens and others taken with longer focal lengths and lenses. I am not so sure that that "rule" is even enforceable since the entire premise of photography is about photographic composition and exposure. Even lighting would fall under that premise as well. Cropping? Exposure control with the camera or PC?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Horrizontal MIkE
How are you sir?
How have you been? 
Ok I will rephrase the tittle 
You have a valid point but you know what I mean. No PC editing.
Yes that's a macro lens. 1:1 ration to be exact. 








Edit actually I think there is nothing wrong with the header 
Camera is a tool to take photo, and PC is for enhancing the photo 
I have all the photo you see here uploaded to my website and they are all JPEG files
. Thanks mike Have a nice day 
Mike I know you have camera that reach mars so bring you tool photo here we want to see it


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

There are computers in our cameras as well, and they too "enhance" our pictures just as powerfully as a stand alone PC. Frankly I admire ALL photography and I do not differentiate between computers within the camera and computers that are stand-alone. IMO, they are all good. If not, then maybe we should all go back to doing tin-types:


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

See IF I can find another one









Maybe this one? See IF I can find another









Might be a good one somewhere…


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice bandit


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Terry, I've wondered the same thing. It seemed Stanley stopped making some of the most useful tools first….the no 164, no 62, no 95. Glad there are toolmakers producing them again.

HM got all technical with the photography. I wouldn't know how to use a fancy lens if you gave me one. Most of my pics are taken with my motorolla razr phone. It has more megapixels that my digital camera

Sometimes I feel funny taking pictures of my tools or my work, as Lysdexic would say, "These are the things that are beautiful to me." 








^A saw restored by LJ Summerfi








^A saw made by LJ Wally


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice Big red


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A few of the jacks









Might have just enough of them?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

very nice bandit, i wish i kept my Stanley 4 square jack.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Calling on BIG red
LOL


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess this topic should be called tool porn.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh what the heck…
A junior jack.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sargent #5410 (1907-1909)

NO PHOTO ENHANCEMENT








.
.
PHOTO ENHANCED


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh Jeff 
I would but might get block LOL
Nice men


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sargent #414C VBM (1910-1919)
.
.
NO PHOTO ENHANCEMENT








.
.
PHOTO ENHANCED


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Horizontal mike 
Glad your back nice plane men.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tool Time! Junior Jack, Four Square style









Trying to smooth some barn Siding down.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lakeside #4









Making curlie thingys


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shipleigh's #4









Yep, it do work


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

hey bandit your teasing me now, ill buy one again


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And, because it is a Tool Time Special









A Disston D(no nyphen)8, almost the first skew back saw Disston made. ( Yard sale…$2)









Might be a decent saw, for a crosscut….


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

hey jeff you say junior jack is that 5-1/4?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sargent #415 Corrugated (1910-1943)
.
.
NO PHOTO ENHANCEMENT








.
.
.
PHOTO ENHANCED


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

hey bucket what kind of tool is that?


> ?


?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi res tool.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

For Mike









Sargent #414c at work…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And a WARDS #78









Minty, and complete ($16)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sargent #418 VBM (1910-1919)
.
.
NO PHOTO ENHANCEMENT








.
.
PHOTO ENHANCED


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

nice bandit,

ok i dont have anymore pic i save on my phone wait till i get home LOL
this is my last pic i can upload.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Calling on BIG red

Roger that Chocolate Chonies. This is Red Rider, and that's a big fat "you suck" on the LN No 5 1/2.










Btw August, did you polish the sides of that LN no 4 bronze?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Bandit: "...For Mike
Sargent #414c at work…"

What, ME work? I'm retired… *;-)*
.
.
Sargent Frogs


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

On it's Going Away Party (sold on FeeBay)









Stanley Type 9, #8c

Sorry, don't think any photo enhancement would do any good on the guy holding it…..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK BigRed, I'll take your Rye and raise "Jack" with you… *;-)*


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I must get Mike's post production software.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Red 
Yes I did 









Hey bandit that's a plane


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

I was wondering when you will be here Wayne nice tool 
I don't know what that is but I like it


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It is a Stanley 66. Surprised you did not get a LN version. 

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/special-purpose-tools/bronze-beading-tool-and-blade-set/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is a video of it in use…


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Mike, was that bottoms up?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

wayne is a goodman 
damn wayne i need to choose between machining or wood working i cant keep up LOL

totes anyone????


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Wayne
Here is where I'm at now
Need your help 
Is it 6-1/2 or 6-1/4???? Not sure 
I just won the #3 so I'm happy for now LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

605 1/4 and 605 1/2?

You look good on bench planes to me. LN 60 1/2 or 140 something you have considered? Large Shoulder Plane?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Wayne just my OCD LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, any thoughts about nice hand drills?










It is easy to guess what the bottom brace is. The top brace should be harder to guess.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some of my planes and UNK. This is a restoration cache for the next owner.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Mina Bird?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*August: "...totes anyone????..."*

Here are my totes and I also threw in the knobs!. Where are yours?
.
.
Honduran Rosewood


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would be afraid to let my birds near my planes. LOL (or my totes)


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

UNK is a wild Magpie, he does as he pleases.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Wayne yes please advice on the hand drill I'll pm you .
And Bill nice collection men and very nice photos.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mike, nice totes…WOW!

August, how about the LN 7 1/2? I'm waitin' on a good review before buying! LOL










my only SW…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

wenge, ash, brass, and Hock steel. made in NY by Yoda.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice TerryR 
Some day will dip my foot in the 45
Funny people do LOVE taking pictures


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Here's my meager contribution…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*TerryR: "...Mike, nice totes…WOW!..."*

Boy I'm sure glad you said "nice totes" and NOT "nice knobs", 'cuz I'd hafta slap ya silly if ya had!... I'm not that kinda fella… *;-)*


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Jeff that's a nice plane the last one 
Very nice very nice
And also thanks for taking the time to photograph it thanks


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey woody
The hammer did you make that?


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

Just a few random shots


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

More tool porn..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lets see, maybe a $1 saw









Never turn down an offer to look around in a Thrift Store


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Gotta love waking up to tool porn! 

Oh no…I thought that LN rabbet block plane had an adjustable mouth, but I don't see a lever? Must I strike it from my b-day list?

Frame-off restoration for a ?type 18 Stanley jack, rust sanded off, new paint, new walnut handles, sticky sharp iron…










...then gave it away to a newer LJ…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

...or a $350 saw that STILL hasn't been used!










sad, but true…


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh men sorry just woke up 
Here is my contribution, going to sleep again


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey TerryR 
I was asking around on donw blog about that saw and no one replied,
I was or I'm still thinking of getting one 
How do you like it?


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

August, I did make that hammer. Fun little project. Still have some shaping to do on the handle.

Terry, if I had that saw I would cut everything I could with it. That thing is a beast!

This is what happens when I have to take a half-day at work…


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

hey wollf,
men that look like a good bolt, took some strength to do that?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got a couple kickin' around


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice shot Greg, Jeff, and Mos. 
This is kinda fun. Now we don't have to skim threads just for the tool porn….lol.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I was thinking "Show me your high resolution Tool photo" thread, aka the Handtools of our Dreams calendar populating thread lol


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice big red bringing the big guns huh LOL

Hey moss do you recognize


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

hey… that makes me excited. But then on the other hand, I can't use you as the excuse for why my panel saw isn't done yet once that's done LOL!


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

hey moss what do you think?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

That DOES look awesome! The split nut, screw, and driver…very sweet. Just mail the driver head to me, so I can put a Cocobolo handle on it for Mos! 










Briar pipe and tamp recently completed for The Pipe Swap…on its way to Italy…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

August, I haven't made anything large enough to use that BA Saw yet. But the fit and finish is 2nd to none! I also had Mark Harrell sharpen a Tyzack recently for me…sharpest teeth I've ever touched! The 4 week wait for new teeth was worth it! AND the 6 month wait for the monster Tenon Saw was worth it, too! 

calendar shots? Hmmm…










kind of a calendar forum!


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Some nice photos, gentlemen!

August, that happens to a bolt when the newer guy fails to input the proper collision clearance.

This assembly holds an auxiliary wheel to help keep the work piece flat on the table…









If you set the machine to run narrow stock, you have to adjust the feed rollers and auxiliary wheel accordingly. Otherwise bad things happen. Bent bolts, dinged up machine parts, tripped breakers…


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

hey moss i hope you like that small decoration i did on the tip part.
ok terry i like that handle


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

ok terryR
this is for your second post that pic just slap me in the FACE so i wont even try to reply with a picture ok
im blocking you for 10 seconds

damn thats a nice tool and i have to say this good picture ok i have to block you now


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn August… I'm salivating off all those nice planes you have, and now you bring out the Starrett collection.

I'm seeing RED!!! :-0


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn wolf
i wont even pretend to lie i love big machines that can eat your hand but i dont know what that is?


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

jeff LOL
i love my starret LOL









jeff i need to get that router plane LN cancel my order because its a 3week backorder
so i use that order to purchase something else i do love the LV version where the tote has a slight angle to it


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

question what is up with the block plane?


> ?


?

i need to buy one


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

This is an awesome thread. I guess I'm going to have to try to dress up my modest selection and do a photoshoot.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I picked up 3 block planes for $3 at a garage sale.
My favorite is the Sweet Heart knuckle.










B4 I got the regular block planes I wanted a versatile block plane (LN Low angle rabbetting block). But the LN rabbet plane is not as nice on the hands as the regular. My fingers get into the cut out and it's quite hard on them. I thought about relieving the edges, but now that I have the regular block planes I don't use it as much as I did. The 3 stanley blocks were extremely rusted. I haven't shown the last block plane. I put them in a solution for about a week. They cleaned up nicely with a lot of elbow grease.

I like the block planes for relieving the edges. I use the LN rabbet on endgrain. But now that I have a low angle Bevel up Veritas jack, I use that for endgrain ( have 3 blades )... was shooting the ends of a couple of panels today with the low angle blade in it.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

You know I think I but more than I could chew this forum is becoming hard LOL
Take a look at my studio


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I guess you made your kerfmaker copy out of steel… Must be nice having a full machine shop.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

geez light boxes and diffusers… , umbrellas.. damn…
no wonder the lighting was so nice and the detail so high…


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL Jeff


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

August, have you considered focusing on making hand tools? You really seem quite gifted at it. I must say, you have been an awesome addition to LJ. Fun, and talented.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

this guy is my new best friend^
Damn bucket men why you had to say that LOL
actually im actually worried because i think im jumping on this wood working to fast i know nothing about wood men,
the other day i was making or putting up a fence for garden so my dogs wont destroy it i actually caught my self saying measurements in thousands LOL
thanks for kind word bucket,.
not asking for anything but if you check out my website you will see some of the stuff i do,
i love to modify tools .


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

here i made my own pneumatic clamp for my sliding table saw.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

It's a moulder. Here's a view of a piece being fed…










Here's another view I have a lot…one small edit to hide my buddy's face…









I'll try to get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

nice wolf
men if ever i get rich ill have a shop that big.
question the green machine on the left the last pic is that a OLIVER?
ok i dont have anymore pictures 
i guess i ahve to spend some time taking more photos


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

that's only a very small portion of the shop…

The green machine is an Ekstrom - Carlson straight line rip saw. More pics tomorrow!

One more for tonight…touch screen


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice^ 
I enjoy machines 
Anyway hammer time LOL


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm feeling hammered


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn Jeff 
I'm actually heading over to my work because I think I left my lathe lights on Damn messing
My picture taking getting ready for all you guys tomorrow


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Is this tool worth keeping? Or restoring?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Half way through the restore,,,


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Oohhh…not sure I've been blocked before! LOL.

August, you may not need woodworking skills to hang out here, just keep making custom tooling for us at a price that can help you buy more supplies!  Split nuts, misc rods and depth stops, brass infill knobs, those lil levers that adjust the mouth on a block plane, etc, etc…Buddy, buy a LN 60 1/2, and stop whining about block planes! LOL. Or get a vintage Stanley no.65 and polish her up.

Wolfdaddy, holy crap what a shop! just sayin'


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Another new best Freind ^ 
Giving hints LOL

Your a good man TerryR


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

August I use a scraper like that to remove dried glue. You'll need to learn how to turn a burr on a scraper though.

I bet the guys with LJ calendars can't wait for next month so they don't have to look at that big pic of my shop anymore;-)


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

No way, Brother Red! I love that shot, and it's staying over my bench for another month! 
I'll just page forward on the LV calendar…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I look forward to next month because of all the marking gauge pictures, and my birthday


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey moss advance happy birthday

Hey BigRed that is a very beautiful shop men 
Very nice


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dungeon Shop









No wonder I work outside sometimes


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm, more porn









Millers Falls #1455


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

another one









Cheap yard sale block plane..


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Exelectrician, nice work… but don't paint the frogs blade landing. It'll make it harder to adjust. Unless you are sanding it off.

Geez RED I'm in shop envy mode.

August… I'm having tool envy.. including the metal working equip.. Would love to be able to fabricate some of my tool needs, and for other purposes.

Bandit… I could not work like that. I'm too OCD I guess. It has to be relatively organized so I can find things. I put it down, and can't find it. Then I spend a day looking for it. :-(


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

no words


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Red, I love your shop. I need to put my calendar up.
August, that is a really cool shot.

Couple more shots of where I spend 40 hours a week…


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks for the green machine send that to me and ill restore it LOL


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Haha…it's not mine to give. Still in good working order!


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

i love old machine if i did not buy my laguna tss i would buy and old oliver


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's most of the family jewels together.
Been planing some cedar today, so I have buckets of shavings..
Makes a nice bed.. Some of these boys were heavily used tonight.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

That's what I call December month photo 
Why looks like Christmas very nice


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fighting the wood?









Stanley #5-1/2 vs red oak, or









old barn siding…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Posed for a going away party


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice bandit


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

making bench dogs, August?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

too much light in my shop sometimes…but still doesn't keep me from cutting crooked lines.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn terry hopefully i make money on this repo in PA
That LN plane is really calling me


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess it isn't all about handplanes around here









Maybe a Samson Brace & bit? Or









maybe a repaired Disston D8 skew back from the first skew back model.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Try again







Just a knuckle capped block plane









and an eggbeater Stanley #620


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My Veritas single convex spoke shave and my 151 altered double convex, it started out as a flat sole.

The Veritas handles bottom out before the sole. The 151 is still better for this job.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Playing with some old Barn Siding









A Stanley line-up.

As for the work









Stanley #31 doing it's "thing"


----------

